# Affordable inkjet printer recommendation.



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

My sister who is on a fix income ask me for a affordable printer. It's not the printer price that the problem, but the cost of the cartridges. Thanks in advance for any help you can give me.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Shop the cartridge prices first, then backfill into the printer choices (the box will show printer compatibility).

You are right...the cartridge costs are what get people....they can range from $10 to $80.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

I believe Kodak has been advertising that their ink cartridges are much lower priced than the competition. I have also found some 3rd party inks that work quite well at a much lower price. I have used inks from Clickinks.com.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Right now she has an Cannon PIXMA PM240 and pays about 22 for black and white and twenty 27 for color. Her major compliant is not so much the price but the fact that they get use up so fast. I guess what I am really looking for is a printer that uses less ink.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

yosoyellobo said:


> Right now she has an Cannon PIXMA PM240 and pays about 22 for black and white and twenty 27 for color. Her major compliant is not so much the price but the fact that they get use up so fast. I guess what I am really looking for is a printer that uses less ink.


Yes...inkjet cartridges seem to get used alot.

I actually have 2 of the very same HP F2110 inkjet printer/scanners here with $11-$14 priced cartridges used in them for B&W and color respectively. One is used for work, and the other for personal.

Since I paid a whopping $28 for the printers each, and such a low price for cartridges, it makes the pain of having them last about a month more tolerable. I also recycle used carts at Staples, getting $3 per empty one back in a rebate coupon...so after about a month or two...it helps drive down the price even further.

Guess I'm cheap that way. BTW - the printers actually do a remarkably decent job of printing despite their frugal cost.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Yes...inkjet cartridges seem to get used alot.
> 
> I actually have 2 of the very same HP F2110 inkjet printer/scanners here with $11-$14 priced cartridges used in them for B&W and color respectively. One is used for work, and the other for personal.
> 
> ...


I will look into them. Their is nothing wrong with being frugal. Thanks to you and IWilli201.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

yosoyellobo said:


> I will look into them. Their is nothing wrong with being frugal. Thanks to you and IWilli201.


One last tidbit of info, which may not help you at this moment, but still useful.

There are almost always incredible deals on inexpensive inkjet printers the weekend of "Black Friday" - the day after Thanksgiving in particular.

Last year...I bought 4 of the F2110's and 2 of another model at Walmart for less than $200 for all 6. I kept 3 for me (one backup), and gave the other 3 to various folks I knew needed them. All use cartridges costing less than $16.

My 3rd one is backup. If one of my 2 used today fail...I can easily afford to toss it and simply plug in another just like it.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

A few things to keep in mind on inkjets. The difference in cartridge costs isn't just in the ink. Some printers have the print heads on the cartridge itself, in others its separate. That affects price. Also, if a printer isn't used often, a laser might be a better option. The ink can dry out on an inkjet if it's not used very often.

I haven't used them myself yet, but I know some people that get their toner and ink from Lasermonks.com. Their brand is a bit cheaper and the money at least goes to charity work.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dpeters11 said:


> A few things to keep in mind on inkjets. The difference in cartridge costs isn't just in the ink. Some printers have the print heads on the cartridge itself, in others its separate. That affects price. Also, if a printer isn't used often, a laser might be a better option. The ink can dry out on an inkjet if it's not used very often.
> 
> I haven't used them myself yet, but I know some people that get their toner and ink from Lasermonks.com. Their brand is a bit cheaper and the money at least goes to charity work.


I've owned about a dozen inkets, and all simply had replacable cartridges. The (combined) head assembly is common to only one manufacturer, not HP or Canon, which have market share on these kinds of printers.

A laser would be preferable in a number of cases....but when you get into color (and the toner that goes with it), the costs go through the roof.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Actually - even color lasers aren't that bad - but your color toner adds up in a hurry !!

If it was up to me - I'd just get a cheap B/W laser for most routine printing and something else for color.

My first inkjet was an HP500C, I've also used Epson (never again), and our current printer is an HP 6940 (something like that - will be edited when I get home)


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

I remember buying an ink jet printer for $25 that came only with a moderate capacity color cartridge and if I wanted to print in BLACK, I had to buy a cartridge for that. Throw in $25 to $30 for the printer cable and the whole thing cost me about $80.

Still, what am I complaining about? 12 years ago, I bought an inkjet printer for $180 and when it broke, the repair shop said it would cost $270 to fix it. I asked them how they ever got any repair business at that price and was told that they worked almost exclusively for the government. They said that there were government agencies and offices that had repair budgets to get their printers fixed, but didn't have discretionary capital budgets to replace them in the current budget year, so the government could pay $270 to have them fixed but not pay $180 to replace them.

Are cartridges still refillable? I remember that at least one manufacturer was putting chips in them that would shut them down after a certain date, but I don't know how widespread that practice was. The only time I tried refilling cartridges was about 5 or 6 years ago, when the printer was warning me that I was about to run out of ink and so I should change my cartridge now (but I printed over 200 more full pages before it actually ran out). Once I refilled it, it forever said I was about to run out of ink, but I even refilled it two more times after that and only stopped doing so when that printer broke. The refill kit I has was pretty clean, whereas some others are messy.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

AntAltMike said:


> Still, what am I complaining about? 12 years ago, I bought an inkjet printer for $180 and when it broke, the repair shop said it would cost $270 to fix it. I asked them how they ever got any repair business at that price and was told that they worked almost exclusively for the government.
> 
> Are cartridges still refillable?


At the cost of today's inkjets...they almost become throw-away when they die.

As for the cartridges...yes...Walgreens and others have refill kits and services...but from the folks I've talked to that have used the various providers for that purpose...the results are mixed.

When I but a B&W cartridge now for $11 and color for $14 - $25 total...and then get $6 back for turning them in at Staples on my next cartridge purchase price...its tough to think about beating those costs. Its now a *net *$19 for two replacement cartridges that last me about a month.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

I look at it this way; forget the low cost of an injet as even with discounted cartridges it begins to add up quickly. Inkjet cartridges dry up rather quickly even with limited use you'll end up replacing one just due to evaporation over a relitively short amount of time.

With Color Laser printer falling in price to 169 or so, that's the only recommendation I can make. I can print in excess of 10,000 copies on a single toner package, double that if your using toner saver mode (which still gives a quality print in most peoples eyes).

So you spend a tad mre on toner cartidges; but it's few and far between when compared to inkjet refills which end up being much more costly (not only in the long run, but more so even in the short term).

Look at something like a entry level SAMSUNG, I'll list one below:
Samsung CLP-315/XAA Personal 
Up to 17 ppm 2400 x 600 dpi Color Laser Printer 
CLP-315/XAA 2400 x 600 dpi 2400 x 600 dpi Dimensions: 15.3" x 12.3" x 9.6"
Weight: 24.3 lbs.
Color Print Speed: Up to 4 ppm
Black Print Quality: 2400 x 600 dpi 
Model #: CLP-315/XAA

You can find them on the net for $169 from an assortment of places like Newegg, or $199 from your local Best Buy

OR
*
The Samsung CLP-315W which adds Wi-Fi capabilities is even on sale for less after applying a $30 instant rebate using a promotion code so your net cost would be $149+shipping. 
*


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> I look at it this way; forget the low cost of an inkjet as even with discounted cartridges it begins to add up quickly. inkjet cartridges dry up rather quickly even with limited use you'll end up replacing one just due to evaporation over a relatively short amount of time.


That has not been my experience whatsoever.

I retain not only 4-6 cartridges "on standby" at all times...but it could be 3-4 months before those spares ever get used. They sit in a cabinet...nothing fancy. I've also gone 4 weeks without using one of my printers at all, and they keep working fine and don't dry up either - no drying up ever seen in 10+ years using inkjets from multiple manufacturers. Just keep the little plastic protection strip on them, and they should sit fine for up to 6 months or more without drying out.

The only need to replace is when they are used up - and the printing driver software even tells you when that time is approaching. You still can't beat less than $20 a month for print cartridges.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I buy a set of cartridges about once a year. That's with five computers and two printers.

I really don't see why so much printing needs to be done in people's homes.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> That has not been my experience whatsoever.
> 
> I retain not only 4-6 cartridges "on standby" at all times...but it could be 3-4 months before those spares ever get used. They sit in a cabinet...nothing fancy. I've also gone 4 weeks without using one of my printers at all, and they keep working fine and don't dry up either - no drying up ever seen in 10+ years using inkjets from multiple manufacturers. Just keep the little plastic protection strip on them, and they should sit fine for up to 6 months or more without drying out.
> 
> The only need to replace is when they are used up - and the printing driver software even tells you when that time is approaching. You still can't beat less than $20 a month for print cartridges.


Well I wasn't refering to sealed printer catridges drying up; but rather onces that have been installed in the printer already and just sit (it does indeed happen.

And as for beating the $20/mth you spend on ink (using discouted refills replacement or non OEM catridges most likely) I sure can beat it if you compare it to what I spend my laser printers.

Figure I spend $105 on all my laser cartridges which yields me either:
10,000 full page prints at full toner output costing $ .01/per page
or
20,000 full page print using the toner saver (1/2 toner output) which breaks to $ .005/per page

*How many Full page color prints can/do you produce on that same $20.00 you referred to spending each month?*


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> Well I wasn't refering to sealed printer catridges drying up; but rather onces that have been installed in the printer already and just sit (it does indeed happen.
> 
> And as for beating the $20/mth you spend on ink (using discouted refills replacement or non OEM catridges most likely) I sure can beat it if you compare it to what I spend my laser printers.
> 
> ...


About 900 - 1200 pages per set of print cartridges, depending on the content and printing at a "high quality" level.

Double that if printing in "draft quality". That's color and B&W.

So doing the math...the costs appear about the same.


----------



## neomaine (Feb 3, 2003)

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> Well I wasn't referring to sealed printer cartridges drying up; but rather once that have been installed in the printer already and just sit (it does indeed happen.
> 
> And as for beating the $20/mth you spend on ink (using discounted refills replacement or non OEM cartridges most likely) I sure can beat it if you compare it to what I spend my laser printers.
> 
> ...


The exact reason why with 2 high school kids, my wife and I on booster clubs our family went to laser. For us it was a Samsung CPL510 at Stapes for $199. Came with a 'starter' set of cartridges (rated at 2k pages) that lasted two years. Over the next 3 years, replaced the individual cartridges (rated at 5k ?) as needed for $70 apiece. Black twice now the colors all once. Couldn't even count the number of mailings we've done to support the school and sports teams.

And, the quality is top notch without all that wrinkled paper you get when the ink dries. Its not photo quality, and I knew that and expected it. But it makes great flyers, mailings and zips out letters/reports. Photo are more than adequate for homework and the like.

For us, at 5 cents or less, pictures from any drug or big box store are the way to go. We've dabbled with Shutterfly from time to time for special occasion mailings and such.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

neomaine said:


> The exact reason why with 2 high school kids, my wife and I on booster clubs our family went to laser. For us it was a Samsung CPL510 at Stapes for $199. * Came with a 'starter' set of cartridges (rated at 2k pages) that lasted two years.* Over the next 3 years, replaced the individual cartridges (rated at 5k ?) as needed for $70 apiece. Black twice now the colors all once. Couldn't even count the number of mailings we've done to support the school and sports teams.


I use that volume in 1-2 months...hardly the bargain it would seem.

For Black & White...yes...laser is very good, especially for volume work.

For color...the laser printer cost upfront, along with higher toner, will cost more. Then again...the more you use it, the less the price gap.

For photos, the cost is prohibitive on almost any printer platform - I can get quality 4 X 6 prints for 7 cents a copy and not have to mess with a printer or cartridges.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Like so many things in the world, much depends upon usage patterns.

If you print many pages of text and not photo-ready, ink-jet has its advantages.

If you print very few pages, consider laser.

If you go photo-ready, look closely. That is always expensive.

Review per page costs. More expensive cartridges can be less expensive overall--they hold more. And laser is even more expensive but less expensive than many inkjets--but perhaps not all.

So what does your sister print? How many per month?

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

I use cartridgeworld to refill mine at half the cost. I have been pleased with the results so far.

I can tell you what not to get: A Brother MFC-490CW. I know that is more than just a basic printer, but I am avoiding the Brother brand from here on out. If any of the colors run out, the whole thing locks up. I run out of yellow, no printing, even black only. Then, on top of that, every little bit it cleans itself, where it sucks a little bit of ink through the print heads. Not only does it waste *lots* of ink, there is probably a little reservoir somewhere that is slowly filling with that ink used for cleaning which, once full, will disable the whole thing. Then I will have to pry it open, empty it, making a mess, and find some secret menu code sequence online to punch in to reset the thing.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> Like so many things in the world, much depends upon usage patterns.
> 
> If you print many pages of text and not photo-ready, ink-jet has its advantages.
> 
> ...


She does not know exactly so I will have her keep track of many copies per cartridges she gets. I do know she spend $16.99 for b/w and $21.99 for color. Once I know more about her usage I will reopen the topic. Thanks all.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

yosoyellobo said:


> She does not know exactly so I will have her keep track of many copies per cartridges she gets. I do know she spend $16.99 for b/w and $21.99 for color. Once I know more about her usage I will reopen the topic. Thanks all.


Fortunately rough estimates work. As in a few pages a month (less than 20-ish), a bunch (50-1,000), LOTS (thousands). 

And types of pages. If she does photos, that takes things into a whole new realm.

I'm currently in the few pages range and mostly non-photos. I should consider a laser at the next price drop. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

Of course there are other ways to get cheaper ink like Continuous ink systems I just bought one last week, haven't installed it yet. I used to use one at my work and it was quite nice. Here is the one I got http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160439588890

As you can see its cheap when you consider the volume available is nearly 10 times whats in a regular cartridge for these particular cartridges.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> Fortunately rough estimates work. As in a few pages a month (less than 20-ish), a bunch (50-1,000), LOTS (thousands).
> 
> And types of pages. If she does photos, that takes things into a whole new realm.
> 
> ...


A long time ago my boss ask me how many I would need. I answer a bunch and he kick me out of the office.. I would say more than a hundred and less then 500.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Stay away from Epson printers. I had an R200 and it costs over $60 to buy ink in a bundle pack, more if you by them separately. I bought a Kodak all in one and it costs $25 for both the black and color cartridges.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Costco will refill many print cartridges for less than $10 each. Of course you need to factor in the trip to Costco and the one-hour wait for processing. No messy ink-stained fingers, though.

Works for me, but I've only done it once so far.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

billsharpe said:


> Costco will refill many print cartridges for less than $10 each. Of course you need to factor in the trip to Costco and the one-hour wait for processing. No messy ink-stained fingers, though.
> 
> Works for me, but I've only done it once so far.


Refills have been proven to gum up inkets.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

For Inkjet printers, I'd stick with either HP or Canon. For low cost B/W lasers, it's hard to beat Brother. I wouldn't recommend their inkjets, though. When it comes to color lasers, there are several low cost ones available, with HP, Brother and Samsung getting the best customer ratings.


----------

